
Facebook Asked to Stop Libra Implementation by US House of Representatives - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/07/05/facebook-libra-currency-usa/
======
bdcravens
Not exactly an "order":

> "We write to request that Facebook and its partners immediately agree to a
> moratorium ..."

That said, it's very telling that Libra isn't even released, and Bitcoin has
been around for ten years, yet the lawmakers have never said this about
Bitcoin:

> "It appears that those products may lend themselves to an entirely new
> global financial system ... intended to rival US monetary policy and the
> dollar"

~~~
jacques_chester
"Ordered" makes for a more dramatic headline. Add the usual misunderstandings
about the mechanisms of the legal system and it all looks the same to a lot of
folks.

------
frequentnapper
"These risks are even more glaring in light of Facebook’s troubled past, where
it did not always keep its users’ information safe. For example, Cambridge
Analytica..."

ouch!

~~~
iafrikan
It stings and it is a valid concern.

------
loceng
Maybe the House of Representatives will have their attention drawn to
crypto-"currencies" next because of this.

~~~
bdcravens
Libra may be cryptocurrencies' Pearl Harbor moment.

"I fear all we have done is to awaken a sleeping giant and fill him with a
terrible resolve"

(yes, I know the veracity of the quote is questionable)

